# Make a 15 pan neutral palette



## marielle78 (Jul 8, 2008)

What colors would you (or do you) use in a neutral palette?


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 8, 2008)

ooh its funny that you ask this.  I noticed that my "neutral" palette is the one that I reach for most.  All the other fun colors are lonely in their seperate palettes.

Let me see if I can go off my memory of what's in it:

Saddle (Love love love.  Great neutral )
Soft Brown
Swiss Chocolate
Texture
Brown Down (I think)
All that glitters
Honesty
Haux
Bronze
Amber lights (not sure if this is a neutral)
Woodwinked
Handwritten


I used Arena today which was in a different palette but it belongs with the neutrals.  great color

I can't remember the others but hope this helps


----------



## davjonjoshmom (Jul 8, 2008)

mulch
patina
arena
texture (for crease)
woodwinked
urban decay - blaze


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 8, 2008)

satin taupe, some brown color i can't remember
magnetic fields


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 8, 2008)

As far as mac regular goes

1 satin taupe
2 woodwinked
3 naked launch
4 jest
5 mulch
6 handwritten
7 espresso
8 shale
9 patina
10 soft brown
11 saddle
12 tempting but mulch and tempting look similar to me
13 bronze
12 nylon
13 embark
14 nocturnelle
15 carbon


----------



## ktdetails (Jul 9, 2008)

Here's the stuff I like: 

Phloof, Vanilla, Shroom, Brule, Era
Wedge, Cork, Brown Down, Handwritten, Carbon, 
Bronze, Sumptuous Olive, Shale, Nocturnelle, Sin (Urban Decay)

(NW15-20)


----------



## brownsuga lady (Jul 9, 2008)

Bamboo
Romp
Patina
Brown Down
Tete-a-Tint (sp?)
Brown Script
Bisque
Quarry
Woodwinked
Embark
Era


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 9, 2008)

1. Orb
2. Satin Taupe
3. Espresso
4. Jest
5. Brown Down
6. Embark
7. Shroom
8. Carbon
9. woodwinked
10. Mulch
11. Tempting
12. Patina
13. Handwritten
14. Phloof
15. Saddle


----------



## captodometer (Jul 9, 2008)

Very interesting thread. Our skin tones are all so different. What is neutral on some of us, others couldn't wear. So far, everyone seems to be leaning heavily towards the browns/khakis/taupes/bronzes  I would definitely include some of those in my palette, but at NC50 orange is a neutral for me.  So let me be the first to add some brighter colors
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1. Magnetic Fields
2. Moth Brown
3. Claire de Lune
4. Twinks
5. Espresso
6. Knight Divine
7. Antiqued
8. Sunplosion
9. Coppering
10. Time & Space
11. Mulch
12. Chocolate Brown pigment
13. Softwash Grey pigment


----------



## sofabean (Jul 9, 2008)

i just bought some more neutrals for work yesterday! here's what's in my neutral palette:

Satin Taupe
Shroom
Ricepaper
Kid
Carbon
Era
Amber Lights
Mulch
Woodwinked


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 11, 2008)

well i'll tell you whats in mines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



brule
malt
wedge
brown down 
bisque
omega
bamboo
quarry
orb
handwritten
tete-a-tint 
brown script 
ochre style
girlie


----------



## annabellet (Jul 11, 2008)

i justed bought my neutral palette the other day and put it all together. Here is what i got. 


espresso
nylon
ricepaper
saddle
satin taupe
vanilla
vex
white frost
black tied
carbon
nocturnelle
phloof!
naken lunch
woodwinked
knight divine


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm a huge neutral whore. Most of my collection is neturals. I don't have a 15-pan palette but if I did, here's what would be in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bronze (MY FAVORITE ES!!!)
All That Glitters
Shroom
Phloof!
Woodwinked
Time & Space
Sunday Best (yet it's DC but still awesome)
Carbon
Retrospeck
Knight Divine
Satin Taupe
Vanilla
Swiss Chocolate
Bisque
Nylon


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 11, 2008)

This is what mine consists of...

Solar White
Shore A leave
Ricepaper
Bronze
Woodwinked
Time & Space
Embark
Haux
Honeylust
Satin Taupe
Amber Lights
Goldmine
Mulch
All The Glitters
Magnetic Fields


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 15, 2008)

I like:

satin Taupe
Shroom
Retrospek
handwritten
embark
woodwinked
soft brown
time and space
magnetic fields


those are all I have for now but I am working on getting some more matte and lighter colors


----------



## damsel (Jul 15, 2008)

i don't have a 15 pan palette. i prefer quads at the moment, but here is what i have [in no particular order]:

1] woodwinked
2] solar white
3] warming trend
4] moth brown
5] naked lunch
6] satin taupe
7] mulch
8] evening aura
9] neutral pink
10] romp
11] magnetic fields
12] beautyburst
13] bronze
14] espresso
15] twinks


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 20, 2008)

Here's what's in my one palette I consider "neutral", though I do have neutrals in my other palettes...

1) shroom; ricepaper; bamboo; soba; texture
2) goldmine; amber lights; woodwinked; bronze; mulch
3) coquette; espresso; brun; handwritten; signed, sealed


----------

